# Shanghai Surprise



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just arrived today. Shanghai Classic 7120 movement. :wub:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy scott :thumbup:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it from trustworthy source? There are typos on the dial - instead "FANGZHEN" (shock-proof) is "F*R*N*B*ZHEN" , and instead "ZUAN" (jewels) is "ZU*R*N". It's good to ask some "gurus" if it's legit dial, or not...

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

miroman said:


> Is it from trustworthy source? There are typos on the dial - instead "FANGZHEN" (shock-proof) is "F*R*N*B*ZHEN" , and instead "ZUAN" (jewels) is "ZU*R*N". It's good to ask some "gurus" if it's legit dial, or not...
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 Hi Miro, its from Times International. You get to choose one of 2 dials with this watch. Have a look at the site. Cheers Scott.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Hi Miro, its from Times International. You get to choose one of 2 dials with this watch. Have a look at the site. Cheers Scott.


Well, I did, and it looks like the 'original' dial has these typos.

But... I still think something's not as it should be... maybe in WUS there are people that know much more than me...

Regards.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

miroman said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Miro, its from Times International. You get to choose one of 2 dials with this watch. Have a look at the site. Cheers Scott.
> ...


 Check my thread in the Chinese section on WUS. 'My first Shanghai' there is an automatic on there spelt *autumatic* on the dial.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm liking the raised logo dial, Do they make lots of "patriotic" versions like the ruskies?

wook


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

wookie said:


> I'm liking the raised logo dial, Do they make lots of "patriotic" versions like the ruskies?
> 
> wook


They do a lot of retro stuff. Mine is the bottom end of the market. They got a new one out called Mount Everest but its $300. Time keeping is spot on. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the raised logo dial, Do they make lots of "patriotic" versions like the ruskies?
> ...


 Whoops, the Mount Everest is a Beijing.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the raised logo dial, Do they make lots of "patriotic" versions like the ruskies? wook
> ...


Hi scott

Well if that's the bottom end I'm off to see what else they have to offer, must be some crackers I would have thought

wook


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

wookie said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > wookie said:
> ...


 Look out for the black one with the red tip second hand. About $47 delivered. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

New strap.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like that strap looking good, where you get it from


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I like that strap looking good, where you get it from


I will PM you mate. My strap supplier is a closely guarded secret. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank god lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh dear how terribly nasty of you Chris. Omg I sound like alwayswatching


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Oh dear how terribly nasty of you Chris. Omg I sound like alwayswatching


He is just jealous that he does not possess my artistic creativity.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It is a cross you must bare and show us the way


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the blind leading the blind :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Drink before the next strap choice


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Couple of Shanghai off Tcj , he said they are clapy hand wind


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Awwww come on someone reply they like them on WUS honest


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its llluuuuvvvveeelllllyyyyyy







artytime: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nowt wrong with a Shanghai or two - - altho' maybe you could end up somewhere's you don't know!

I like them and have a couple, you can't go too wrong for the price of a fish supper! (Our cvhippy charges just under 8 squids  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear how terribly nasty of you Chris. Omg I sound like alwayswatching
> ...


How did I miss that one? :rofl2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


Check my afternoon posting time. It's when the old folk have a nap. :tongue2:


----------

